# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  REALidade

## José Luís Silva

Olá 

It is with immense satisfaction that I give to you to know the REALidade... I think that one was projecto sufficiently ambitious being that alone it was possible with the total availability of the Helder Cardoso (Vitlated), Manuel António (Manu 33) and António Domingues. Without wanting to force the advertising, I cannot leave to enhance the form as the Natural Aquario lead this projecto until the o end... Fulfilled rigorously in everything. 5 stars. Thanks Helder Friend, continues thus. and now, my REALidade

Setup: 

Name: 
REALidade (Portuguese name = Reality)

Date:: 
31/03/07 

Aquarium: 
Natural AquaGrande 120M 120x50x50 (cm) 

Furniture: 
Natural Aquamovel 120M 120x50x80 (cm)

Light : 
2x Natural Aqua Sun 1 8k HQI 1x150W (Version with ADA LAmp 8000k included)
2x Natural Aqua Armstand 60P

Filtration System:
1xEheim Classic 2215 
1x Natural Aqua Inflow 13
1x Natural Aqua Outflow 13

Heat : 
Termostacto Fluval Tronic 300

System Substracto: 
4x ADA Aquasoil Malaya 9L
3x ADA Power Sand 2L
1x ADA Bacter 100
1x ADA Tormaline BC
1x ADA Clear Super
1x Plocher Penac

CO2:
1x Sistema de Co2 Pressorizado 2kg DYT
1x Natural Aqua Safe Difuser 1

Hardscape: 
25kg Natural Hardscape Mini/Medio Iwagumi
7kg Natural Hardscape Wood Amazonia

Fertelizer: 
1x ADA Bright k 250ml
1x ADA Green Bacter 50ml
1x ADA Green Bright STEP 1 250ml
1x ADA EAC 50ml

Flora da Tropica e Natural Aquario: 
Planta Ludwigia Inclinata var. Cuba 
Planta Rotala rotundifolia 
Planta Anubias Barteri var. nana "Petite"
Planta Anubias Barteri var. nana
Planta Microsorium pteropus
Planta Echinodorus barthii
Planta Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba
Planta Rotala Sp Green
Planta Anubias species
Planta Echinodorus tenellus
Planta Vesicularia sp mos
Planta Vallisneria Nana
Fauna:
50 Paracheirodon innesi
20 Caridina japonica
10 Otocinclus spp.
6 Crossocheilus siamensis

Foto 31/03/07

----------


## Rupert

WOW ... You certainly have 5 star equipment, now looking forward to seeing more pictures.

----------


## benny

Looks like an exciting project indeed! Do keep us updated!

Cheers,

----------


## ronald_t80

Wow....with all the items mentioned....must have cost a BOMB!

Please update us with ur progress.... :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

Jose...
saw this on the other forum as well... nice going with the equipment.. now, time to scape.. :Grin:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

wow that is a lot of light for a 1.2m tank. Ha! An Eheim hiding in a sea of ADAs ^_^

----------


## wildfish

Impre$$ive.......!

hope to see yr scape soon.

----------


## José Luís Silva

Olá to All 

Thanks for all the coments, are always important. 

I use to advantage to leave plus one of the stages of the setup of the REALidade

Id liked to have more availability to intervine more in the forums but my occupations do not allow me, however go actualiz in the measure of possivel.

The Hardscape of the REALidade is then here.

1º ADA Power Sand



2º ADA Bacter 100
ADA Clear Super
ADA Tormaline BC
Pocher Penac




3º ADA Aquasoil Malaya
25kg Natural Hardscape Mini/Medio Iwagumi
7kg Natural Hardscape Wood Amazonia



bye bye

----------


## grey_fox

The layout looks good enough to imagine the final scape! Still, can't wait to see your final layout. Really like the neatness of the layout and the concealment of hoses and wires. Very nice!

Drool-worthy equipment you have.  :Smile:

----------


## V31

hi, as someone wrote, you have very nice A class equipment, i hope it will help you  :Smile: 

here are my points:
as for the layout. i like left side (grey line) but i feel some disbalance on the right side (blue line). there's some empty space and stones are positioned in a strange way. i'd play with this part more. 

pink-marked driftwood looks that they have same direction.

----------


## richietay

Your layout looks good, will certainly look great after the plants set in. Look forward!

----------


## Cacatuoides

What else can I say about your setup!! Top class equipments and products used....very much looking forward to seeing the final result!!  :Laughing:  
very envy of you!!

----------


## José Luís Silva

Olá, for that they waited plus an update goes my "wet" REALidade here...

One more time thank to all your commentaries and all your suggestions, but as they must understand the profile was traced... what, does not say, that some suggestions until were acceptable. 

One of the caracteristicas that this projecto provided to me was the allotment of experiencias and knowledge very, for the responsibility of this and other forums related with this our great passion. The Aquariofilia. 

Well, let us leave us of colloquy after all therefore what you want photos are same... briefly show more... One hug.



Well some time to speak about...

V31 

I'll to try to do my best next time.

thanks to all

----------


## ronald_t80

wOW....i'm dumbfolded....very impressive scape and equipments....wonder can purchase all these stuffs in SG....hehe

----------


## |squee|

The rocks you have are impressive indeed. Are you intending for the rocks to be covered by the plants?

----------


## José Luís Silva

Helo To ALL.

Thanks for all the coments.

Well i let you here one more photo with the cristal water, so you can apretiate better 



I hope you like it.

Bye bye.

----------


## richietay

Nice job, impressive!  :Smile: 

Do keep us update with the progress.

----------


## ronald_t80

THats a fast growing process for your plants in just 2 days!!!  :Surprised:  
Or is the recent picture taken some weeks after planting bro?

----------


## garythay

Well done. Nice setup. awesome

----------


## kenpier

everything the best what u expect...
anyway with a good sword does no greatness unless it has a great master

----------


## Mintz

Nice setup.

----------


## José Luís Silva

Hello to all

Thanks for all the coments

Obrigado Rui Estrelinha.

New Update of the tank. The tank has got 1 month old.

I hope you enjoy.







bye bye

----------


## lEddyl

awesome tank!
what's the plant grow out of the surface?
how i wish i could find those rocks here

----------


## |squee|

Nice, but I find the moss on wood a little too ugly. =x

----------


## José Luís Silva

Hello

It's been some time since the past update...

So time to show some new photos.













bye bye

----------


## grey_fox

I love the H.C foreground! Your discus look seriously malnourished though.

----------


## smk

Hi,

nice setup. 

Your inflow/out flow tube is alway free from algae in all your photo, how often you clean them?


mk

----------


## Fei Miao

This is turning out to be one fantastic tank, congrats! :Well done:

----------


## Repz

a very very beautiful tank, must have costed a pretty penny to set up 

is that hc on the foreground?

----------


## neon

Very nice scaping and HC propogation is fantastic !

Few queries to raise here . Anyone want to comment ?

a) quite a high bioload but things look great
b) 2 x 150w MH is the same setup like my 6' , yet I don't see any algae issue like BBA , Green dust/green dot in the wall .
c) he is using only 1 beetle-glass with ceramic for Co2 , not much on mixing and circulation issue for CO2 

Cheers

----------


## luenny

Wow, very nice tank! Keep us posted.

----------


## moulburne

Woaahhhhh great but i've seen it before  :Wink:  Helder show it to me last time... great job and great aqua... i'm using naturalaquario pipes and they are great, good products and Helder is a good aquascaper  :Smile: 
seeya
Fabien

----------


## StanChung

Very nice layout, the setup is very nice, the plants are healthy and perhaps the discus were too happy and forgot to eat.  :Smile:

----------


## eddyq

Thanks man, for sharing a very high standard and well though scape. Very well maintained and plants are thriving.

----------


## richietay

Fantastic, good effort there! 
One of the beautiful scape i have seen so far. 

Thumbs up!  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

> This is turning out to be one fantastic tank, congrats!


I agree! I can sit and stare for hours looking at this tank if I was there.

----------


## AquaObsession

any updates on the tank!  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

this is more like it.... :Grin:  

nice piece of work!!

----------


## lEddyl

any updates ?

----------


## tcy81

very nice ADA setup tank.  :Smile: 
love the Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba foreground.

----------


## JetisonE

Absolutlely stunning!
In every way a credit to you.

Well done.

----------

